# Almost Vacuumed A Fry !



## HFGGHG (Aug 28, 2011)

I was doing a H20 change today and vacuuming when I saw a little black
"thing". I was getting ready to vacuum it, assuming it was poop or dirt
or something, when it swam away ! 
I did see it a few hours later. Tiny baby !
My question:
What are the chances of it surviving and not being eaten ?
Tank mates:
platies, neon tetras, zebra danios, serpae tetras
29 gallon
lightly planted but in the process of adding more


----------



## PapaM (Jul 10, 2011)

If you have an unfiltered intake on your filter, you might check the filter for more fry.


----------



## BBradbury (Apr 22, 2011)

Hello HF...

Cover the end of the syphon with a piece of very sheer nylon, like the ladies wear and attach it with a rubberband and you won't have to worry about vacuuming up anything but the water.

When you see fry in the tank, just start feeding the fish a little more often. I have large tanks of Fancy Guppies and have a very high fry survival rate because I generally feed my tanks and good amount twice a day. I've found that well fed adult fish seldom bother the fry.

B


----------



## HFGGHG (Aug 28, 2011)

Thanks B, great advice ! I have not seen the baby again. With all my tetras and danios, I am hoping to see more fry. My gravel are small natural
looking rocks/stones. I've read up on breeding and this type of gravel may not be best for the eggs. I do have 1 male platy with at least a couple female platies. Maybe something will happen there !


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Agree'd with checking the inside of the filter, and also putting either nylon or a sponge on the end of the filter intake.

If you don't have enough plants, you can take one of those round knitted plastic pot scrubbers, cut it and untangle it a bit and let it float. The babies can hide in there until you can get more plants.

Hope he didn't get eaten. Though, with platys I'm sure you'll have more babies soon! XD


----------



## HFGGHG (Aug 28, 2011)

Just took a flashlight and with the tank lite off, went searching for fry. (Room lite was on so as not to scare the fish.)
Did not see anything. Will check the filter.
Mentioning plants, bid and won some Elodea on Ebay. Very excited to
plant it in the back !


----------

